# Kev's Lawn Journal 2020



## Ktel16 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey all, I purchased my first home here on Long Island, NY last year in July. Obviously I got a late start with the lawn and property but was able to get a lot done. I am very happy with the progress. Anyways, here are some pictures of 2019 and some from today, 04/05/2020. Any comments/recommendations are appreciated. Note: I did apply prodiamine about two weeks ago, applied lime and sprayed the weeds with tenacity a few days ago. I also had a soil test which let me know my phosphorus was about 32 ppm and the pH is 5.4 (N and K were low also). Today, I mowed the lawn and applied Scotts lawn food (2.5 lbs/k = about .8 N).

Sorry some pictures look like crap!

*2019:*









Beds look like sh$t but have been fixed! ^^


My Father ^^









*2020:*


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Welcome to TLF!

It looks like you've done some homework, so you're off to a good start. You do need to get your pH up towards 6.5, over time. It will help take advantage of various macro/micronutrients, at minimum. Can you post your soil test? You can also put it in the soils forum to get recommendations.


----------



## Ktel16 (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks! I'm hoping the 40lbs/k of pelletized lime I applied this spring will raise the pH. Based on what I've read, I should apply another 40-50lbs/k in the fall. I used yard mastery's soil test but plan on re testing in a few months using waypoint (when I figure out how to actually fill out their form haha)

Unfortunately I did apply dolomitic lime because I didn't really look into different types of like(thought lime was lime).. so hopefully it doesn't raise my magnesium too much.

I forgot to mention I do apply a mixture of humic acid and sea kelp and have been thinking about trying some of the NEXT products such as RGS and Air8. Are they really worth the price?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Since your P is high, you might want to wait on using Milo for N and Fe, since it has a decent amount of P in it. To simplify things, Scotts GreenMax has a good amount of Fe (5%, I think). There are other iron products too, Ironite, Monterey, FeATURE, etc. Also, SOP 0-0-50 would help you to bring up your K. The other option for K is to use a "traditional" winterizer which typically has #s similar to 32-0-10, if you can't find SOP. Since your calcium is high, Dolimitic lime (as opposed to calcitic lime) would be best for your applications (I'm no pro, but I think I'm right). Others should chime in to confirm/deny my recommendations.

This tape will self destruct in 5 seconds. Lol


----------



## Ktel16 (Apr 5, 2020)

Haha thanks for the information. I applied Scotts Lawn Food (32-0-4) today at 2.5 lbs/k. It has 2% Fe. I'm curious if I should use it again come late May-June (I planned on using Milo all year). I also have cheleated Fe which I can always apply if I need some extra Fe (based on what I've seen).


----------

